# half inch box joint jig



## wukkie1 (10 Jan 2011)

hi , i would like to buy or make a jig so i can rout a 1/2 inch box joint to make decent square corners for my bee hive im making regards all wukkie1


----------



## mailee (10 Jan 2011)

Hi Wukkie1. I made a couple of these jigs for making box joints on my router table and they work very well. http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=boxj-- Of course being from the USA they do lack any guards so I made an 'L' shaped block to run on the rail and support the material keeping my fingers away from the cutter. HTH.


----------



## wukkie1 (10 Jan 2011)

hi did you make it or buy it from america if you made it can i have a diagram wukke1


----------



## mailee (10 Jan 2011)

I made them. I don't have a diagram but will run one up and post it on here for you.


----------



## wukkie1 (10 Jan 2011)

cheers wukkie1


----------



## mailee (10 Jan 2011)

Right here we go. This is the jig in use:





this is what it looks like fitted to the table:




Here are two views of the jig I have drawn up for you:








I hope these help you, if not please ask. :wink:


----------



## wukkie1 (10 Jan 2011)

yep i think so, when i do one side how do i then match the other one without having to plane surfaces thanks for your help


----------



## mailee (10 Jan 2011)

Just make a 1/2" spacer by running a piece of scrap through the cutter first, (Use a push stick for this of course) and then use the spacer between the fence and the material you are cutting. HTH.


----------



## Steve Maskery (11 Jan 2011)

Hi wukkie

This is how I do it:
http://workshopessentials.blip.tv/file/3205981/

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Titus A Duxass (12 Jan 2011)

Steve Maskery":28765dyz said:


> Hi wukkie
> 
> This is how I do it:
> http://workshopessentials.blip.tv/file/3205981/
> ...


I like that set up so much I copied some of it.




I set the same cutter guide up on my sliding fence.
I've since added dust extraction and a safety guard very similar to your setup.


----------



## Vinny (19 Jan 2011)

Got to vouch for steves jig, using it at the mo for some drawer sides, it's "right first time every time" :wink: (I even did the little dance of glee as per the video when it worked perfick on the first attempt)

Vinny


----------



## Steve Maskery (19 Jan 2011)

Vinny":2ljko3nt said:


> (I even did the little dance of glee as per the video when it worked perfick on the first attempt)



I should think so, too. It's quite mandatory, you know.
S


----------



## Templatetom (10 Oct 2011)

http://youtu.be/IxWqq8eWZAk

offering an alternative method of producing finger joints and I consider greater safety awareness is also added th the process
Tom


----------



## Brian Jackson (3 Nov 2011)

mailee":2cndj4no said:


> Right here we go. This is the jig in use:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certainly the simplest, must have a go at that.


----------

